# Filters in pipes?



## swamper (Jun 10, 2013)

I never realized that some pipes have filters. Should I be looking for a filtered pipe for my first pipe?


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

It's a matter of preference but IMO, no! Get a MM cob with a forever stem and ditch the filter.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

filters a great for people who don't clean pipes. And don't mind tobacco juice.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Don't the carbon filters cool down the smoke somewhat? They don't seem to add resistance and I don't know what you mean by the tobacco juice comment.... I am very new to pipe smoking though so please feel free to enlighten me. Can't you take the filter out of a filtered pipe or would the middle chamber area then be too big compared to a non-filtered pipe?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I always chuck the filter as soon as I get the pipe. One time I didn't and I packed and repacked it 5 times before I realized the reason I had such a tight draw was the filter remained in there :frusty: I thought I had somehow forgotten, after a number of years, how to load a pipe properly. Some people love them, and if my first pipe had them, I might have stuck with them but I can't imagine switching from non-filtered to filtered and enjoying the experience.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

"juice" is condensation that develops naturally that will settle in the stem while a pipe's at rest. This can dribble into your mouth and it's gross. Clean pipes don't do this nor will it happen if you have a filter. I personally ditch the filter as well


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

The paper filters, such as the Dr Grabow, collect moisture, but also some of the flavor, and after about 3 smokes the draw get tighter and you have to change the filter. There is a kind of filter insert made of balsa that absorbs the moisture but less of the smoke, and doesn't need to be changed as often. I tried using filters, but decided the experience is better without. 

A couple of the pipes I use regularly are "filter pipes" but I leave them unfiltered and it causes no trouble. There are non-filter adaptors one can use that fit the filter space, but that just seems like another thing that would have to be cleaned during pipe maintenance.


----------



## swamper (Jun 10, 2013)

I threw out the filter in my MM and am looking forward to trying it out when I get home in a couple of weeks. I should have some tobacco there waiting for me too. Meanwhile I'm fighting the urge to buy another pipe.


----------



## Itz (Apr 8, 2014)

My first pipe had a built in filter, and I didn't mind it. I thought it was a good idea since I hadn't smoked a lot before this. The only problem I found is that when you try smoking a different tobacco after awhile, the first tobacco ghosts the second.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I remove the filters from my pipes and I also remove the stingers if possable. I like to be able to pass a cleaner through the stem all the way to the bowl while smoking if needed.


----------



## Fid (Apr 10, 2014)

Cheap paper filters aren't necessary, you can smoke without them and it will only improve your experience. As far as metal condensers(stingers), some are worthwhile. I usually do not remove them on my Kaywoodies and don't buy one where it has been removed. Balsa filtered pipes sometimes come with a converter that allows you to smoke it as an unfiltered pipe; usually these are European briars at a slightly higher price point.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I am part of the remove em camp. Filters and stingers.

I don't care for the way they tighten the draw or how they rob flavor. ipe:


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

What is the purpose of the condenser/stinger?


----------



## Fid (Apr 10, 2014)

It makes for a drier smoke. But sometimes you have to take the stem out and swab the shank. Some pipes are better at it than others.


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

decent article on pipe filters, ALL of them. Including stingers.

Your Smoke's All Wet | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information

I am still new to pipe smoking. I think filters help the novice. I have a few Kaywoodies and they always seem to smoke really good, stingers intact. I just stick the stinger in some rum enough to get the stinger soaked but not the stem. Stick a pipe cleaner into the bit and you should be able to clean it out good. I am still learning on the non filtered pipes, but you have more to make sure you have things right like the tobacco being too moist and getting tongue bite.

One of the guys posted a reply to the above link. He just sticks a section of pipe cleaner in the area a filter would go. Says it works great, absorbing excess moisture. Takes care of trying to find filters for your pipe. I will be trying it out tomorrow.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

My biggest beef with stingers is I don't like to take my pipes apart until I do a monthly deep clean. Otherwise, I don't like to put the extra wear and tear on the pipe stem and tenon.

Also, with a stinger in, I have found times where I would like to pass a pipe cleaner still, and the stinger makes it tough.


----------



## Mr. Motoyoshi (Mar 19, 2014)

Branzig said:


> My biggest beef with stingers is I don't like to take my pipes apart until I do a monthly deep clean. Otherwise, I don't like to put the extra wear and tear on the pipe stem and tenon.
> 
> Also, with a stinger in, I have found times where I would like to pass a pipe cleaner still, and the stinger makes it tough.


So true. You share my exact feelings.


----------



## rx2man (Dec 4, 2011)

I am not going to say stingers are the greatest thing there is. BUT with the way a Kaywoodie is made you can unscrew it anytime with no issues. Its all metal. I can get a pipe cleaner through them but it is more work for sure but its so easy to soak em in some rum and they are nice n clean. I just try to keep the ebonite stems out of the alcohol.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Agreed. I don't mind the stinger on my Kaywoodie because I can take it apart when it's still warm without risking damage. On a normal pipe, if it doesn't pass a pipe cleaner, I don't want it.


----------



## Sid.Stavros (Apr 4, 2015)

I clean my pipe after the each smoke. I use 6mm filters [balsa, savinelli or home made] and i have tested many 9mm brands [now i am using the stanwell charcoal] but i don't like the paper filters and the stingers.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't like the 'juice' so I try to use filters all the time unless I run out. Nothing worse than a stream of brown juice coming back from your pipe into your mouth that's been heated....I'd rather lick the south end of a north bound buffalo.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil (Apr 4, 2015)

Cigary said:


> I don't like the 'juice' so I try to use filters all the time unless I run out. Nothing worse than a stream of brown juice coming back from your pipe into your mouth that's been heated....I'd rather lick the south end of a north bound buffalo.


lol


----------



## Sid.Stavros (Apr 4, 2015)

I have tried many times to smoke without filter but i wasn't happy.


----------



## bojangle (Dec 17, 2014)

Hate the filter. Balsa wood filters in Savinelli pipes really are unnoticeable to me, though.


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

Not a fan of filters either. They've never done anything but hinder my enjoyment of a pipe.


----------



## deathmetal (Jul 21, 2015)

rx2man said:


> I think filters help the novice.


They're also convenient if you will be out in the world far from your pipe cleaners. They keep the stem from getting moist, in my experience, at least for a few bowls. If you have a filter pipe, however, in my experience it is useful to remove the filter when you are done smoking, or you will face the true eeccccchhh of old pipe juice.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

It's my understanding that many, many European pipe smokers use filters or one kind or another, while the reverse is true in the U.S. Can anyone explain the divergent views? Is it anything to do with tobacco preferences? Or something else?


----------



## Sid.Stavros (Apr 4, 2015)

Americans like muscle cars with lot of cc and chopper motorcycles,produce moonshine,use long handles in shaving brushes,drink filter coffee,wear baseball caps even inside the house or in a bar at night,salute in a military way even with civilian clothes and while sitting in a couch,watch baseball,buy large size pipes and smoke burley.
Greeks like sport cars and motorcycles,produce wine-ouzo-raki,use short handles in brushes,drink boiled coffee,don't wear a cap and salute only if they wear a military uniform and standing upright,watch football,don't like large size pipes and prefer Aromatics which is easy to find the European market.
There is no "wrong-right", different culture,different habits,different way of living.For example in England,Denmark,Italy people like non filter pipes,in Germany like filter pipes.The smoker decides what kind of pipe and tobacco will use, if i like filter pipes and a company stops to produce them i will just change the brand, if i like non filter pipes i can find a brand to buy.


----------



## Missilemonger (Apr 24, 2016)

I have always tossed the filter but am having second thoughts. It seems like the part of the stem that is inserted in the shank is always the part that breaks, and I'm wondering weather a balsa filter might cut down on the accumulated moisture/gunk. If there is another way to solve this problem, I'm open to suggestion. This is my first post, so be gentle. Thanks.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

As has been stated, there is no right or wrong, just personal preference. I personally feel the filter would block the smoke, which is what I'm after. The thought of it trapping moisture sounds good, but I doubt I'll give them a go. @Missilemonger it's good to have you. Hop over to New Piper Fish Forum - Puff Cigar Discussion Forums and tell us about yourself.


----------



## FieldGrade (Apr 5, 2016)

Sid.Stavros said:


> Americans like muscle cars with lot of cc and chopper motorcycles,produce moonshine,use long handles in shaving brushes,drink filter coffee,wear baseball caps even inside the house or in a bar at night,salute in a military way even with civilian clothes and while sitting in a couch,watch baseball,buy large size pipes and smoke burley.
> Greeks like sport cars and motorcycles,produce wine-ouzo-raki,use short handles in brushes,drink boiled coffee,don't wear a cap and salute only if they wear a military uniform and standing upright,watch football,don't like large size pipes and prefer Aromatics which is easy to find the European market.
> There is no "wrong-right", different culture,different habits,different way of living.For example in England,Denmark,Italy people like non filter pipes,in Germany like filter pipes.The smoker decides what kind of pipe and tobacco will use, if i like filter pipes and a company stops to produce them i will just change the brand, if i like non filter pipes i can find a brand to buy.


You're painting Americans with a pretty broad brush there...ain't ya Sid...
I have a friend that once told me Greeks were all lazy Uzo drinking socialists but I argued that I was sure there were at least a few that appreciated good Burbon.....

PS....if Greeks don't wear caps...what's that thing on your head in your avatar....


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've never tried a filter. Like @gtechva says I'm in it for the smoke. .I also get rid of the stingers.


----------



## Sid.Stavros (Apr 4, 2015)

FieldGrade said:


> You're painting Americans with a pretty broad brush there...ain't ya Sid...


I have tried to show the differences in way of life, ethics, preferences etc.I didn't blame the Americans and that is obvious.
I wrote: _There is no "wrong-right", different culture,different habits,different way of living._

If you have read my posts in foreign forums you could see how many American-friendly things i have said, especially for the South.
In the Army i have used equipment as the US Army has in Vietnam era and i know many things from American military history.



> I have a friend that once told me Greeks were all lazy Uzo drinking socialists but I argued that I was sure there were at least a few that appreciated good Burbon.....


Your friend is anglosaxon or immigrant in USA from england? Then for sure says lies about Greece in purpose.The No1 lazy and drunks in Balkan peninsula are the bulgarians and everybody knows it.If you come to Athens at 11 o'clock in the morning and see 4-5 men sitting outside a store drinking cheap beer and ouzo laughing and shouting loud [the don't working of course] then you will understand what i mean.



> PS....if Greeks don't wear caps...what's that thing on your head in your avatar....


Greek wear caps but not inside a bar at 2 o'clock in the morning or while are in bed! I wear caps in my job, when i am out for shopping or walk, in summer vacations, at winter visits etc.I have them in 3-4 colours but for sure i refuse to wear a cowboy hat inside a restaurant at night.

As for the topic: the Greek pipe smokers were all non-filter smokers, mainly from 1990 they started to use filters mostly the new guys.Some are still smoking non-filter cigarettes but no chew tobacco here.


----------



## FieldGrade (Apr 5, 2016)

"I have tried to show the differences in way of life, ethics, preferences etc"

BS.....to say we're all different id fine but that's not what you did.....
You told us all about how sophisticated the Greeks are while implying that Americans are ALL a bunch of uncouth baseball cap wearing moonshiners and I for one don't appreciate it in the least....
I'd love to see you tell a US Marine (to his face, not from behind a keyboard) about how "Greeks" are so much more respectful when saluting a superior officer......and what exactly did that have to do with pipe filters anyway....

The more I type the more pissed I'm getting so I'll close by saying the only things I cann think of that came out of Greece is the two day work week and a failed socialist economy.....I can see why you're so proud of it....

GFY.......(PM me for translation)...


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

FieldGrade said:


> "I have tried to show the differences in way of life, ethics, preferences etc"
> 
> BS.....to say we're all different id fine but that's not what you did.....
> You told us all about how sophisticated the Greeks are while implying that Americans are ALL a bunch of uncouth baseball cap wearing moonshiners and I for one don't appreciate it in the least....
> ...


You need to take some deep breaths. You are new here and this type of behavior is typically not condoned. I think you took his remarks out of context. I'm not sure I can say the same about yours.


----------



## Sid.Stavros (Apr 4, 2015)

FieldGrade said:


> The more I type the more pissed I'm getting so I'll close by saying the only things I cann think of that came out of Greece is the two day work week and a failed socialist economy.....I can see why you're so proud of it....
> 
> GFY.......(PM me for translation)...


Today here in Orthodox Greece is Holy Wednesday, so a day like this i mustn't say anything bad because Easter is coming.
The economical crisis started from your country not mine so it's not our fault.If you don't like Greece or Greeks who gives a dime? Greeks are in your city plus Greek flag weaving proudly in the houses-stores and a s long as you live you will see them.

You are GTP....[ask a local Greek for explanation].

Can we continue posting about filters now?


----------

